# A woman's honesty



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

One day, when a seamstress was sewing while sitting close to a river, her thimble fell into the river.. When she cried out, the Lord appeared and asked, "My dear child, why are you crying?" 
The seamstress replied that her thimble had
fallen into the water and that she needed it to
help her husband in making a living for their
family. The Lord dipped His hand into the water
and pulled up a golden thimble set with
sapphires.

"Is this your thimble?" the Lord asked. 
The seamstress replied, "No." 

The Lord again dipped into the river. He held out a
golden thimble studded with rubies.

"Is this your thimble?" the Lord asked. 

Again, the seamstress replied, "No." 

The Lord reached down again and came up with a
leather thimble.

"Is this your thimble?" the Lord asked. 

The seamstress replied, "Yes." 

The Lord was pleased with the woman's honesty and
gave her all three thimbles to keep, and the
seamstress went home happy.

Some years later, the seamstress was walking with her 
husband along the riverbank, and her husband
fell into the river and disappeared under the
water. When she cried out, the Lord again
appeared and asked her, "Why are you crying?''
"Oh Lord, my husband has fallen into the
river!"

The Lord went down into the water and came up 
with George Clooney. "Is this your husband? The Lord
asked.

"Yes," cried the seamstress. The Lord was furious. "You
lied! That is an untruth!" The seamstress
replied, "Oh, forgive me, my Lord. It is a
misunderstanding. You see, if I had said "no" to
George Clooney, you would have come up with Brad
Pitt.

Then if I said "no" to him, you would have come up
with my husband... Had I then said "yes," you
would have given me all three. Lord, I'm not in
the best of health and would not be able to take
care of all three husbands, so THAT'S why I said
"yes" to George Clooney. And so the Lord let her
keep him.
The moral of this story is:
Whenever a woman lies,
it's for a good and honorable reason, and in the
best interest of others. That's our story, and
we're sticking to it.

Signed,

Denise


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

very logical denise but give me George Clooney :lol:


----------

